# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  درخوایت راهنمایی در تغییر رشته

## irnavy

سلام خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان در انجمن  :Yahoo (1): 


بنده یک مشاوره نیاز دارم و خیلی برام مهمه 


***********

 دیپلم برق صنعتی ( کاردانش ) دارم , مهندسی برق قدرت هم دانشگاه روزانه قبول شدم اما خوشم نیومد نرفتم :d

 و حالا قصدم اینه وارد دانشکده افسری نیرو دریایی بشم و مهندسی عرشه ( کاپیتان ) بخونم

برای ورود به دانشگاه باید رشته تجربی یا ریاضی بود .


من میخوام از کاردانش به تجربی تغییر رشته بدم / باید چیکار کنم دقیق ؟؟

به کجا مراجعه کنم ؟ چه واحد هایی باید پاس شه ؟؟ چقدر زمان میبره که تغییر رشته تکمیل شه + پیش ؟!!


در اخر هم باید بگم که من ماه اینده سرباز وظیفه هستم , نمیتونم حضوری بخونم / میشه بصورت غیر حضوری ثبت نام کنم ؟؟


ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Takfir

اینجا دنبالش نباش! برو آموزش پرورش منطقتون!

----------


## irnavy

دوستان عزیز کسی اطلاعی نداره در این باره ؟؟

تغییر رشته از کاردانش به تجربی به چه صورته ؟؟؟؟

----------

